# Eisenhorn is back!



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

In what seems to be a digital exclusive, Gregor Eisenhorn is back in 2 short stories, _Missing In Action_ and _Back Cloth for a Crown Additional_, to be released in March. I know there was an audio book announced, but these have some out of nowhere. 

The fact that they are only £1.50 is good, even for short stories.


----------



## darthveggie (Apr 2, 2010)

Great. I just finished Eisenhorn not long ago and absolutely loved it. I actually read Ravenor before it, so it was that much better to know how absolutely awesome Ravenor would become. 

I also have fallen in love with Inquisitorial fluff, thanks to those two+the Grey Knight's Omnibus. Currently reading The Inquisition War.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm loving "The Inquisition War" thus far.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

they are the two short stories included in the Eisenhorn omnibus, so this is great for everyone who bought the series as three books, as they can get the stories upon which they missed out.


----------



## Kickback (May 9, 2008)

Khorne's Fist said:


> _Missing In Action_


If nothing else this thoroughly deserves to be read/listend too, my ultimate favourite piece of fluff.
Well written and I think anyway a different pace to the usual 40k


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> they are the two short stories included in the Eisenhorn omnibus, so this is great for everyone who bought the series as three books, as they can get the stories upon which they missed out.


Ah, I didn't realise that. I bought the novels as they came out, and didn't waste money on the omnibus edition. I was kinda hoping Abnett had decided to revisit his greatest work. Oh well.


----------



## jasonbob (Sep 6, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Ah, I didn't realise that. I bought the novels as they came out, and didn't waste money on the omnibus edition. I was kinda hoping Abnett had decided to revisit his greatest work. Oh well.


Don't be too disappointed mate.
http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/the-keeler-image.html


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah they were great little stories. A nice break inbetween the other novels in the Omnibus. Khorne's Fist, now you have a chance to read them!


----------



## ribbons69 (Mar 6, 2010)

I actually picked up Eisenhorn a couple off days ago when I was in Leeds to see The Sisters Of Mercy,really enjoying it sa far.While I was there I also nipped in GW and managed to get a signed copy of Prospero Burns as well!


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Phoebus said:


> I'm loving "The Inquisition War" thus far.


Wait till you get to the end...

Any way back on topic.

Good stuff, good to see some attention thrown at these guys.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I liked the first story but the second story was a lot better, plus it has one of the best lines by Eisenhorn, when they are in the carnival.




Bequin: I want to see the freak show.
Eisenhorn: Save your money, its all around us.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

aah yes.. a good line indeed!!


----------

